# Is a smart trike really worth it?



## KittyVentura

Ok so Fin is 13 months and we were planning on getting him a Smart Trike for Christmas but I'm wondering if it's worth it. 

Mainly because of his age and the fact it's winter so I'd rather he be warmer in a buggy. Obviously there's no raincover on a trike for when it's rainy either.

Would it be a waste to get one now? Would we be better waiting a few months and get one better suited to him in the spring?

What other active toys would you recommend? I.E little trampolines with a handle instead? xx


----------



## jaybee

we bought one for Tobi for his birthday in April, and to be honest we hardly used it!! he learnt to walk and became very proficient at it very quickly, asnd so walks nearly everywhere now! 
He does like playing with it now that we have set it has a toddler trike rather than the push along one!!


----------



## Laura80

I say no too, we hardly use ours. And definitely won't in the winter. Maybe it'll be better when my LO is older and able to pedal by herself.


----------



## Carrie&Char

NO!!!!

Dont like these at all!!! not worth the money for how long your little boy will use it for!!


----------



## Natnee

Well we got one for Belle for her birthday in May, tbh we have probably used it half a dozen times, but I don't regret buying it. It will obviously convert as she gets older so I hope she will get a couple of years out of it as she gets older, and can pedal herself etc. For you though perhaps it will be worth waiting til spring and seeing how he is then, and also will get more use out of something when it's warmer!


----------



## Mynx

Evie got one from her grandparents for her birthday at the weekend and to be perfectly honest, I dont think we'll be using it as a push-a-long trike for very long, because of the weather factor. I'm sure tho that once she can pedal it properly (her legs arent quite long enough to pedal it! :haha:) then she'll be happy using it as a regular trike. 
You can get cheaper versions of smart trikes... ie, trikes with a parent handle and little footrests, so that might be a better option if you're concerned your LO wont use it for long?


----------



## FirstBean

Ollie got one for his birthday in August and it was great in the Summer but we havent used it in winter it converts as they grow though so he will use it again when it is warm enough. Ollie loves it aswell.


----------



## bumbleberry

We got one given to us second hand and to be honest we have never used it. My LO is same age as your LO and she has been walking for a while too so don't know if thats why she's never shown any interest in it.


----------



## starangel27

we got one for matthews first birthday & really love it to take him to the park in we have had almost 3 months of good use but prob wont use much now in the winter. we will get use when he can pedal it himself tho. 
For active little toys what about a shopping trolley they sound bit naff i know but there was one recently at a playgroup and matthew loved pushing it around so we looking to get him one of these for xmas and just putting a load of plastic food in it


----------



## sophxx

No we had one bought for us we don't use Ot lo screams so it's sat on tge shed. Lo got bought a tp trampoline for his birthday there from elc it's White an green it's fab it folds flat and is light weight to move but doesn't tip when he's playing on it x


----------



## TennisGal

Lizzie loooves hers, and we use it lots...winter and summer. That said, she absolutely loves her little trampoline, too!


----------



## XfairyhopesX

We got aidens in may for his bday and only used it 4/5 times but he does love it!!!! we wouldnt use it in winter tho, only from spring onwards its in the garage, aiden loves his little tykes rocker from argos xx


----------



## sam2eb

my son used his maybe 5 times in total!

waste of money for us.


----------



## mandarhino

Does he have a wheelybug? They are fab.


----------



## Bexivillian

We use it all the time, everyday we take her round the block/to the park in it. She loves it. Plus its much easier than getting the buggy out/getting her in the buggy! Although shes started to turn the handles now and keeps driving us into dog poo... :dohh:


----------



## minichicky

we never had one and dont feel we missed out tbh...
As for active toys, have you got a tunnel? Isaac still plays with his every day and hes 19 months, his fav activitiy with it at the moment is pushing his ball through with his head!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

We got LO one for her birthday back in July and TBH she has hardly used it, 4 times I think. I'm just hoping that once we can convert it she will use it that bit more. :)

We have got her a scuttlebug for Xmas which I'm hoping gets more use. :thumbup:


----------



## minichicky

was also going to mention a scuttle or scramble bug, Isaac has just started to get into his scuttle bug


----------



## Cleo

We were thinking of one of these this summer, but decided we're going to get Duck a balance bike instead...all the neighborhood kids have one of these and I like that they eliminate the need for trikes or training wheels. I think we may wait until Duck's birthday in June though, as we won't have much use for it in the winter. Perhaps we'll get a sled for xmas to pull him around!

The downside of the balance bike and upside of smart trike though, is that with the trike YOU can have control and steer him, whereas the bike they just goooooo! (Or not, if they can't steer it! I think it's got a bit of a learning curve!)


----------



## KiansMummy

Hi my LO got a smart trike for his first birthday and he absolutely lOVES it he would much rather go in that instead of the buggy weather permitting obv but even when it's cold wrapped up he is fine on it , I can see a lot more use out of it yet as well and he is 15 months.
Other active equipment we have and I can recommend are junior trampoline we got him one for Xmas but set it up and gave it him now he loves it and is able to bounce on it independantly and climb on and off himself, also tunnel and play tent he loves them( we dont have it out all the time but when we set it up he has lot of fun using it, bounce and spin zebra another big hit although now he has worked out how to climb off it he thinks it's a game getting on n off. And scramble bug can recommend that he loves it zx


----------



## Baby France

DS got one for his first birthday, he is now 2.5 and prefers to go out and use his scooter instead. He's only used the trike about a handful a times!

He absolutely LOVES his bouncy castle though :lol:


----------



## Pixelle

Kai had his for his 1st birthday and loves it. He's been out in it lots already at the park. I just wrap him up nice and warm and off we go!
For us, it's great. I know he'll get a lot of use out of it, especially in the summer.

I'm going to get him a piano mat thing for the floor for Christmas. You step on it and it makes sounds and lights up....quite a good activity :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks loves. We'll skip the trike I think for now and get some of the other bits suggested... and now we don't need worry about room to fit things because Ian has agreed we can convert the downstairs office into a playroom. Yippeeeee xx


----------



## Mindy_mini

Thanks for posting thus. I thought we were a bad mummy and daddy as we didn't buy one for dd's birthday as 70% of the babies from antenatal group got one. Our reasons for not buying are if we are out walking it's because we are going somewhere like town or super Market. Our garden isn't suitable for it so wouldnt get used there, the pavements near us are almost always blocked with cars so I'd gave to take lo on road in it and I'd rather have a sturdy pushchair handle to move them quickly if needed rather than a stick, also as opening poster said no rain cover. 

I think they are over priced tbh. We've bought a scuttle bug for when lo is a bit older.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Oliver loves his, if we go for a walk around the park etc he would much rather be on his trike than in his pushchair. It makes it more like 'playing' lol! He loves to walk now too but will happily ride along on his trike for a bit / walk for a bit etc. I tend to just keep it in my car so its always there. It was def worth the money for us, because Oliver just enjoys it so much :)

Oh, the balance bikes look fab btw, we'll be getting one of those when Oliver gets a bit older :)


----------



## Dragonfly

no mines in my spare room now never looked at and still to big for normal trike on own. Just get a normal one.


----------



## Jamiesmummy22

My lo is 15 months and loves his smart trike, we bought it for his birthday in august so he has had alot of use of it. It makes life easier going out as getting my lo in a buggy to go out is not an easy task lol I would defo reccomend it, but I dont know if it would suit you as we are coming upto winter maybe just hold off until the bad weathers past then see if your lo is still interested in it. We are getting our lo a little tykes junior activity gym which has a slide on it for christmas, he has a double bedroom all to himself so need to fill up the space some how lol x


----------



## mum2b2009

My son has one and been on it for 5 mins and wanted to get off after 5 mins.


----------



## hippobaby

wow- really surprised by the responses, we bought one for lo's bday and have used it loads and shock horror we'll use it thru winter too , god fobid a child go outside when its cold, what will the neighbours say! besides ypu can pick them up cheap anyway so not always a waste.


----------

